# "... a mature nutty taste..."



## Etype (Mar 21, 2015)

Just read it-
http://gawker.com/5859434/worlds-most-expensive-tea-panda-poop


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 21, 2015)

I wish this was available when I was still in, I know a few officers that I would have liked to serve this to...


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 21, 2015)

A few?  Hell, I've got quite the laundry list of troops I'd have served this up to.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Congerss.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2015)

Gives a new meaning to the phrase "This tastes like shit."


----------



## Brill (Mar 23, 2015)

Could THIS be the reason it tastes so bad?


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 23, 2015)

lindy said:


> Could THIS be the reason it tastes so bad?



I thought Tyrion solved that question:


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> A few?  Hell, I've got quite the laundry list of troops I'd have served this up to.


 
And if the craft bear shit beer doesn't work for you, RK, you can always try _Pombe_

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/crocodile-bile-poison-beer-suspected-killing-52-mozambique-funeral-1482903


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 24, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> And if the craft bear shit beer doesn't work for you, RK, you can always try _Pombe_
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/crocodile-bile-poison-beer-suspected-killing-52-mozambique-funeral-1482903



Interesting.  And in the time it took me to type that one word, I've already got three names on the list for THAT one, although the pombe list is going to be much shorter.  There's one thing I will not tolerate out of a service member, and that's cowardice of any kind.  This is the beer I'll toast them with.


----------

